# Reset tyre pressure warning?



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Tyre pressure warning light has come on, I don't have the 'car menu in my MMI that everyone seems to refer to, all I have is a button near my gear selector with the flat tyre symbol and 'set' written on it. I can't see any way to actually reset the warning?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

After adjusting the tyre pressures if required, ignition on and press and hold the TPMS button until you hear the beep.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Am i reading this right, 33psi front and 26psi rear? I have the 255/35/R19 tyres:


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Think I've done it:

Car stopped
Ignition On (Not engine)
Hold 'Set' button near gear stick for approx 5 seconds or until a beep sound and warning message disappears from display in dash

Hopefully it won't come back.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes: and I find that table hard to read too.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

brittan said:


> After adjusting the tyre pressures if required, ignition on and press and hold the TPMS button until you hear the beep.


Beat me to it, thank you.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

brittan said:


> Yes: and I find that table hard to read too.


Haha yeah, not the clearest.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Probably a slow puncture knowing my luck, as 3 of my tyres were at 33psi and one of them was down at 28psi. Hopefully nothing serious like the Haldex pump or something as I've read that can cause a tyre pressure warning.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Rip said:


> Hopefully nothing serious like the Haldex pump or something as I've read that can cause a tyre pressure warning.


Yes it can. Best to sort the tyre pressures first.

Haldex failure usually noticeable by front wheel spin where you didn't previously get it and confirmation by scan for fault code(s) for either the controller or the pump/motor.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

brittan said:


> Rip said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully nothing serious like the Haldex pump or something as I've read that can cause a tyre pressure warning.
> ...


Cool, I have an OBD2 Bluetooth reader that shows most codes so I'll scan it shortly and see.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

No codes so hopefully just the tyre pressure.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

More often than not, it's just the simple things.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

brittan said:


> More often than not, it's just the simple things.


I'm never usually that lucky.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks like it's just a slow puncture in one of the tyres, had the same tyre pressure warning today and the same tyre as last time is a few PSI under.


----------

